
Show HN: Tax, the Prompt Task List - netgusto
https://github.com/netgusto/tax/
======
netgusto
I made this to be constantly and unobtrusively reminded of things I have to
do, as I rather have things on my screen than on my mind.

------
IvanaSays
I am sharing with my husband haaaa

